# No HDMI input on TV



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I have an older Sony 720 p TV that does not have a HDMI input. It has RCA, coax, s-video inputs. What is the best way to connect a Joey to it?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I assume by RCA you mean component (red/green/blue video, red/white audio) as well as composite (yellow)? If so, I'd get an HDMI/Component converter box for around $30.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Joey has composite output (yellow video, red/white audio).


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

rgranberry said:


> Joey has composite output (yellow video, red/white audio).


Correct. But if the OP wants HD, he'll have to use component if possible. A converter box will take HD from the HDMI output on Joey and output HD over component.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I have an older Sony 720 p TV that does not have a HDMI input. It has RCA, coax, s-video inputs. What is the best way to connect a Joey to it?


What model exactly you have ? Perhaps a picture of back panel with the connectors ?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

P Smith said:


> What model exactly you have ? Perhaps a picture of back panel with the connectors ?


I won't be home until next week so no pic available. It's a Sony WEGA about 7 or 8 years old. It wasn't sold as a HD tv but it does have a 720p s video input in the back. I almost wish it would roll over a die, then I'd replace it with something up to date.

If this pics comes through the front loos like this....


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Based on your signature, it looks like you have nice Samsung 55" LED for your main set so with the Sony, you have the option to use Composite which is not going to give you a great picture but it may be ok depending on how you use that set. The alternatives are to buy an HDMI to Component Converter as mentioned earlier for $30-$40 or just upgrade that set for an inexpensive LCD or LED panel. The last option would be to just continue using whatever receiver box you currently have for that TV and not use a Joey.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I won't be home until next week so no pic available. It's a Sony WEGA about 7 or 8 years old. It wasn't sold as a HD tv but it does have a 720p s video input in the back. I almost wish it would roll over a die, then I'd replace it with something up to date.
> 
> If this pics comes through the front loos like this....


S video is not HD. It is only capable of 480i. It is the best 480i you can get but is still 480i. If you do not have component or HDMI inputs it is unlikely that the set is HD. What makes you think it is 720p set?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

We need a model number. What you've posted so far makes no sense. The picture you posted is a KDF-E60A20 which has an HDMI input, so that can't be your set.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if follow the leaD "720P" IT must HAVE components input at least or/and VGA DB15


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

When I get back home next week I'll take a better look. I'm pretty sure there are blue/red/green connectors in the back and I'm 99%sure it's marked 720p I'm not too concerned about the HD quality as this set is only used to entertain the grandkids with cartoons


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Blue/red/green are the HD connection via component. The Hopper does have these outputs, the Joeys do not.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Steve H said:


> When I get back home next week I'll take a better look. I'm pretty sure there are blue/red/green connectors in the back and I'm 99%sure it's marked 720p I'm not too concerned about the HD quality as this set is only used to entertain the grandkids with cartoons


Don't forget get the exactly model ID from back label ! Sony usually has a few variants of one model.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve H said:


> When I get back home next week I'll take a better look. I'm pretty sure there are blue/red/green connectors in the back and I'm 99%sure it's marked 720p I'm not too concerned about the HD quality as this set is only used to entertain the grandkids with cartoons


that would expalin it.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Here is the info plate on the back of the set. I was wrong about the TV, above the blue,red,green inputs is says 1080i. Dish will be out today to install my Hopper and Joey, I think I'll put the Hopper on the Samsung TV and keep the Sony as a SD TV. The Sony's 4 X 3 screen (IMHO) is too small to watch 16 X 9


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's shows Once Again how important yo provide model ID and pictures, it would dramatically cut speculations and speed up finding solution.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-CHsOUzf08Sn/p_15840XB700/Sony-KV-40XBR700.html#details-tab

You have two component video inputs and the TV is 1080i compatible.
So something like this would work best from the Joey.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221005680720#ht_1972wt_1392


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet! Does that thing really work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-CHsOUzf08Sn/p_15840XB700/Sony-KV-40XBR700.html#details-tab
> 
> You have two component video inputs and the TV is 1080i compatible.
> *So something like this would work best from the Joey*.
> [URL="http://www.ebay.com[/URL]


It's FAKE ! No one cable can convert digital signal(s) to analog.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> It's FAKE ! No one cable can convert digital signal(s) to analog.


At least not for less that 10$.

For 110$ you can get a converter. But for $20 you can get a modulator.

You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> It's FAKE ! No one cable can convert digital signal(s) to analog.


It's weird. At first I thought maybe it was one of those devices that has the two connection types and the hardware that does the digital/analog conversion just wasn't shown... but reading the description it sure does sound like the link claims to be just a cable.

The bad part is that a lot of people will probably get sucked in by a link like that, thinking "hey, finally a cable"... when, as you said, it can't possibly be done with just a cable.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Check out the reviews of a similar cable on AMAZON. Or better yet, buy a converter box that actually works, like THIS one from Monoprice.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It's weird. At first I thought maybe it was one of those devices that has the two connection types and the hardware that does the digital/analog conversion just wasn't shown... but reading the description it sure does sound like the link claims to be just a cable.
> 
> The bad part is that a lot of people will probably get sucked in by a link like that, thinking "hey, finally a cable"... when, as you said, it can't possibly be done with just a cable.


Perhaps it would be reasonable to remove the URL from our posts.


----------

